# le thread vocal



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

*le titre me paraît assez clair.*


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

*mais bon**...*


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Septembre 2004)

Pas de micro...


----------



## touba (27 Septembre 2004)

non rien... je floode seulement... désolé...


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas de micro...


 t'es dispensé sonny, on a déjà ta voix dans ta signature !


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Septembre 2004)

Hi,hi...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

uawwwww la voix !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 

bon demain je choppe le micro de fiston et on essaie     


probablement vous allez rien comprendre.....
comme vous ne comprenez rien a mes ecrits !!!!!


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hi,hi...


 désolé, j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher :rose:


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> non rien... je floode seulement... désolé...


*Quoi ?*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Septembre 2004)

Ca me rappelle un sujet du bar avec les voix où je ne sais plus quoi.

Olivier ? :love:


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

oups ! ça existe déjà ? sorry ! :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> oups ! ça existe déjà ? sorry ! :love:



non non, rassure toi  
Un truc avec la transcription en parole à partir d'écrits.. enfin un truc dans lme meme acabi mais pas d't'a fait


----------



## macmarco (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> uawwwww la voix !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> bon demain je choppe le micro de fiston et on essaie
> 
> ...


  Dis pas ça, avec Sherlock, ça le fait !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'es dispensé sonny, on a déjà ta voix dans ta signature !



Mouhahaha


----------



## guytantakul (27 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> non non, rassure toi
> Un truc avec la transcription en parole à partir d'écrits.. enfin un truc dans lme meme acabi mais pas d't'a fait



C'est pas le truc du doc avec les filles et le mac en jalousie ? Fameux !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> uawwwww la voix !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> bon demain je choppe le micro de fiston et on essaie
> 
> ...




Heu.. non rien...... vas y robertav... envoies   

(moi ? vous faire entendre ma voix !!! et pourquoi pas vous montrer mes pieds tant qu'on y est !!?? ...    )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

demain promis si le micro de fiston marchera sur le mac


----------



## WebOliver (27 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle un sujet du bar avec les voix où je ne sais plus quoi.
> 
> Olivier ? :love:



On me demande?   Par contre... les liens ne doivent plus fonctionner.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (27 Septembre 2004)

Histoire de voir, comment enregistrer le son du micro de mon eMac?


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2004)

avant que j'y arrive, le thread sera dans les profondeurs insondables de ce forum   
ce forum, où contrairement à certaines apparences (   ), je me sens pas si mal!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *le titre me paraît assez clair.*



  :love:   


PS: pas de micro dsl...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

apres verification sur une recherche google le micro du fiston (berchet) 
sa a pas l'air d'apprecier un mac....

j'ai 2 micro aussi qui ont eté acheté avec un jeux ps2
sa marchent ceux la?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On me demande?   Par contre... les liens ne doivent plus fonctionner.



:love:   géniiiiiial ! 

Pas d'bol je peux coupo d'bouler personne (un étrange bug de safari m'empeche d'executer le moindre script .. étrange, du coup pour torcher les sujets c'est coton :rateau: )

'Core merci ! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *le titre me paraît assez clair.*


 Tu commences quand même à un peu attraper l'accent belge cela dit     Liège déteind sur toi :love:


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *mais bon**...*




y va t'expliquer pourquoi c'est pas gagné


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (27 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> y va t'expliquer pourquoi c'est pas gagné



Moi je dis LOL grug !! très fort ton message et très percutant mdr :love:


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

j'ai une petite question


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> y va t'expliquer pourquoi c'est pas gagné


*Pffff !*


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une petite question


      :love:
minute ! vais t'expliquer


----------



## touba (27 Septembre 2004)

'tain mais c'est super interactif comme site MacG oh !

ou bien ?  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Pffff !*



Ah, toi aussi !   On se fait une friture ou on le cuisine en papilllote ?


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une petite question


*la réponse*  (avec accessoires)


----------



## touba (27 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: pas de micro dsl...



pas besoin d'un micro dsl pour ça, un micro tout simple fera amplement l'affaire...  

ou bien ? :mouais: 

bah touba !


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *la réponse*  (avec accessoires)










 Génial


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Pffff !*


 en fait c'est simple


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en fait c'est simple



C'est sûr moins de fautes comme ça  Qui fait l'ambulance, l'affraid ou le bébé ?


----------



## iMax (27 Septembre 2004)

Héhéhé 

T'as oublié de couper le son du Mac, on entend iChat derrière


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin d'un micro dsl pour ça, un micro tout simple fera amplement l'affaire...
> 
> ou bien ? :mouais:
> 
> bah touba !



 Ah ces macs pro sans micro si ce n'est pas une honte


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en fait c'est simple


*Mais si ça marche très bien les smileys !*


----------



## touba (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Mais si ça marche très bien les smileys !*



dis donc poildep... t'as acheté un micro cet apre'm et tu l'essayes c'est ça ?
nan mais sans dec ?    

ou bien ? :mouais:


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> dis donc poildep... t'as acheté un micro cet apre'm et tu l'essayes c'est ça ?
> nan mais sans dec ?
> 
> ou bien ? :mouais:


*quoi, ou bien?*


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

Fait avec les moyens du bord


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Fait avec les moyens du bord


 content de te savoir dans un moment de détente


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Fait avec les moyens du bord


 et ça va mieux ?


----------



## ficelle (27 Septembre 2004)

sujet de merde !  :rateau:  

merci kroll


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> sujet de merde !  :rateau:
> 
> merci kroll



:sick: :sick: :sick:

 message déconseillé à tous ceux qui sont à jeûn !!


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2004)

Oui mais....


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> sujet de merde !  :rateau:
> 
> merci kroll


 des sujets de merde, on voit que ça en ce moment, alors je me suis dis qu'un de plus...


----------



## iMax (27 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> sujet de merde !  :rateau:
> 
> merci kroll



C'est conceptuel


----------



## ficelle (27 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :sick: :sick: :sick:
> 
> message déconseillé à tous ceux qui sont à jeûn !!




pfffff   :rateau:


----------



## iMax (27 Septembre 2004)

Ouais, mais, bon...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> pfffff   :rateau:



Mais non reste ... par contre moi j'y vais !  amusez-vous bien !


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais....


*Heu...*


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> des sujets de merde, on voit que ça en ce moment, alors je me suis dis qu'un de plus...



Intervention de TheBig


----------



## ficelle (27 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Fait avec les moyens du bord



[air méchant] grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr [/air méchant]


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> [air méchant] grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr [/air méchant]



 Griff, griff ?


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> [air méchant] grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr [/air méchant]


 on dirait donald duck !


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais....


 --    --


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> --    --



--    --


----------



## ficelle (27 Septembre 2004)

tchaaaaaaaaaaak !!!    :rateau:


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tchaaaaaaaaaaak !!!    :rateau:


 "Vous ne pouvez pas donner de réputation deux fois au même message." 

Mauvais calcul, tu t'es fais beaucoup de mal pour pas grand chose !     :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tchaaaaaaaaaaak !!!    :rateau:



Ah ben oui forcément moi aussi    :mouais:


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ficelle.
:casse:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ficelle.
> :casse:



Moi, c'est fait


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben oui forcément moi aussi    :mouais:


 oh merde tu zozotes


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oh merde tu zozotes



Ce n'est pas moi c'est mon petit cousin Silvestre


----------



## ficelle (27 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *le titre me paraît assez clair.*



d'abord !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> d'abord !!!!



Et évidemment, il y en a toujours un pour répondre


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> d'abord !!!!


pffff !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pffff !



Et voilà, tu l'as réveillé : lui


----------



## ficelle (28 Septembre 2004)

après, je me brosse les dents....  :sleep:


----------



## Grug (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pffff !


 ben...


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben...


       :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> après, je me brosse les dents....  :sleep:



Effectivement il n'a peut-être pas tord


----------



## iMax (28 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, tu l'as réveillé : lui



Ça me rappelle les deux super jeux des guignols sur cédérom 


(impossible à utiliser avec un mac ne bootant pas sous 9   )


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> après, je me brosse les dents.... :sleep:


Merde, j'ai fais sur place à cause de toi !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben...



    
bravo tout le monde... excellent


----------



## nato kino (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *mais bon**...*



Moi aussi je veux être Gelbe !!


----------



## iTof (28 Septembre 2004)

à tous


----------



## ficelle (28 Septembre 2004)

fpmppffmffmm mpfmmmmfffmpmppfmm mmfmfpmffmpppff mmmfpmmppmmf fpmppffmm fmmfmfpmmmppfmpfmm à pmfmmm mmfppfppp, pmmmpp fpmmmmmfffmm ppmmpp mmfppffmfmmfmfpmpppff !


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

Grug ?


----------



## Spyro (28 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> fpmppffmffmm mpfmmmmfffmpmppfmm mmfmfpmffmpppff mmmfpmmppmmf fpmppffmm fmmfmfpmmmppfmpfmm à pmfmmm mmfppfppp, pmmmpp fpmmmmmfffmm ppmmpp mmfppffmfmmfmfpmpppff !


Tu imites vachement bien kenny


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2004)

Mouai, bon, ben, je n'ai qu'un mot à dire meow...



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pipi, la prière et au lit


Dans l'ordre hein


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> y va t'expliquer pourquoi c'est pas gagné




 :love:  :love:  :love: sa faisait un bail que j'avais plus rit a 7h du mat'    

sa marchera


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en fait c'est simple



il est où le bouton ???????


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est où le bouton ???????


 :hein: 

(ah oui, c'est robertav !  )

quel bouton ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> fpmppffmffmm mpfmmmmfffmpmppfmm mmfmfpmffmpppff mmmfpmmppmmf fpmppffmm fmmfmfpmmmppfmpfmm à pmfmmm mmfppfppp, pmmmpp fpmmmmmfffmm ppmmpp mmfppffmfmmfmfpmpppff !




si ce matin il va pleuvoir on saura pourquoi !!!!!


----------



## anntraxh (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> 
> (ah oui, c'est robertav !  )
> 
> quel bouton ? :love:




oui, c'est LA question ...


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est LA question ...


anntraxh ? :love:


----------



## anntraxh (28 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais....



c'est 
simple  !!!!!!!


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> c'est
> simple !!!!!!!


    

et avant que Bassman ne pose encore une question idiote...


----------



## anntraxh (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et avant que Bassman ne pose encore une question idiote...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

j'aurais bien voulu laisser ma voix par ici 
mais je viens de me rendre compte
(ben oué , touj une corde en retard moi  :rose:  :rose: )
que si meme ,je ne sais pas per quel miracle j'arrive a enregistrer ma voix 
je dois  l'heberger apres ......et ça mission impossible   

opppp ne pleurez pas , faite 3615 eva et vous allez m'entendre !!!!


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

Hum.....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...opppp ne pleurez pas , faite 3615 eva et vous allez m'entendre !!!!



évanescent(e) ???    

Eva a apparemment survécu au naufrage du Titanic ?!....


----------



## molgow (28 Septembre 2004)

Très marrant ce sujet   

Malheureusement je n'ai pas de micro sur mon Mac 

Par contre, je me demande une chose.. comment vous faites les _dt©_ en mp3 ?


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hum.....


pardon :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je me demande une chose.. comment vous faites les _dt©_ en mp3 ?


 Ouch ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pardon :rose:



*Mouarfff* oupssss.. pardon Bassman


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pardon :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouch ?



les avis sont partagés... ("même pas mal" disent certain(e)s...)    :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

Voici l'histoire de KIKI et KAKA....


----------



## macmarco (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais bien voulu laisser ma voix par ici
> mais je viens de me rendre compte
> (ben oué , touj une corde en retard moi  :rose:  :rose: )
> que si meme ,je ne sais pas per quel miracle j'arrive a enregistrer ma voix
> ...


 Pour l'hébergement, tu peux demander ! 
 C'est pas un problème !


----------



## macmarco (28 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Voici l'histoire de KIKI et KAKA....


 Vite, la suite !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'hébergement, tu peux demander !
> C'est pas un problème !




merci marco      

avant de passer a cet acte
tu me donne le mode d'emplois pour enregistrer ma voix ????


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Voici l'histoire de KIKI et KAKA....



Pourtant elles décidèrent de  passer  tout de même la porte du château


----------



## Grug (28 Septembre 2004)

il est pas encore là lui ?


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

La suite de KIKI & KAKA....


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

Héhéhéhéhé excellent Steve ('foiré  )


----------



## macmarco (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci marco
> 
> avant de passer a cet acte
> tu me donne le mode d'emplois pour enregistrer ma voix ????


 Alors, tu branches le micro, tu ouvres les préférences système, tu cliques sur "son", puis sur l'onglet "entée" et tu sélectionnes "le périphérique d'entrée" (càd ton micro) dans la petite fenêtre et là, tu peux faire tes réglages et t'enregistrer !


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

sinon tu as l'excellent AUDIO X....  petit software bien cool...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

j'ai un micro interne  et sa marche vu la configuration mais je ne sais pas où enregistrer ma voix


----------



## macmarco (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un micro interne  et sa marche vu la configuration mais je ne sais pas où enregistrer ma voix


 Ben, y a pas un endroit sur ton iMac qui aurait une sorte de grille et qui ressemblerait à un micro ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

une grille comme un equalizateur?
oui , c'est la que je vois que mon micro est actif mais je ne voit pas comment je pourrait enregistrer la dessus ma voix !!!!


----------



## Spyro (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav: il te manque un logiciel ?

Ou plutôt Audio recorder qui fait directement du MP3 ?

Ptet que Audacity c'est mieux ?

Bah enfin y a du choix quoi


----------



## macmarco (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une grille comme un equalizateur?
> oui , c'est la que je vois que mon micro est actif mais je ne voit pas comment je pourrait enregistrer la dessus ma voix !!!!


 Si tu l'as activé avec les préférences système, tu devrais pouvoir avoir une boîte de dialogue pour lancer l'enregistrement... à ce moment-là tu parles juste devant ton micro...
 Ne connaissant pas l'iMac G4 et n'ayant pas de micro sur mon G4, je ne sais pas comment se présente l'enregistrement de la voix...


----------



## anntraxh (28 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> robertav: il te manque un logiciel ?
> 
> Ou plutôt Audio recorder qui fait directement du MP3




celui-ci fonctionne pas mal aussi ...


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

c'est pas l'emplacement du micro qui est important !!! tu parles devant si tu vois les indicateurs bougés c'est bon !!!!  ensuite il te faut un petit soft pour enregistrer et avoir un fichier son que tu pourras mettre en ligne par la suite pour participer à ce thread ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

merciiiii

j'ai telchatgé audio  le second de la liste (le premier est resté grisé a l'ouverture )
dommage qu' il est pas en français mais bon.....j'ai testé , pas encore bien compri comme sa marche mais.....

je vous promet , demain matin au petit dej vous entendrez moi voix

........histoire d'avoir des couchemard toute la journée !!!


----------



## macmarco (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merciiiii
> 
> j'ai telchatgé audio  le second de la liste (le premier est resté grisé a l'ouverture )
> dommage qu' il est pas en français mais bon.....j'ai testé , pas encore bien compri comme sa marche mais.....
> ...


 Génial !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...
> je vous promet , demain matin au petit dej vous entendrez moi voix...



robertav, il faudra quand même dormir un peu cette nuit sinon tu vas vraiment être épuisé demain.. ok ?


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

bon ben allez hop !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> robertav, il faudra quand même dormir un peu cette nuit sinon tu vas vraiment être épuisé demain.. ok ?



mais moi je dort moi
7h par jour, ni plus ni moins !!!


par contre c'est  audio recorder qye je vais garder
celui troppppppp facile a utiliser     

la seule chose que j'aime pas c'est son icone, A comme application...


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

on peut pas vous laisser tous seuls 5 minutes, ici !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> on peut pas vous laisser tous seuls 5 minutes, ici !



---  ---


----------



## macinside (28 Septembre 2004)

(pet)troleur !


----------



## guytantakul (28 Septembre 2004)

:hein:


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> (pet)troleur !


encore des questions ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> (pet)troleur !


 Narf!© :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Septembre 2004)

Heu ouai et puis...


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

faut vraiment tout vous expliquer !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Septembre 2004)

J'avais pas pensé à sa bravo


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> faut vraiment tout vous expliquer !



Non, ce n'est pas Bassman !


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

combo-démonstration


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

bon alors vous voulez la suite de KIKI & KAKA ????


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> bon alors vous voulez la suite de KIKI & KAKA ????


te fais pas prier et poste !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

vas 'yyyyyyy !!!!!!!

moi je ecouterai demain au petit dej ........

est que c'est une bonne chose?????


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> combo-démonstration



------


----------



## nato kino (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> on peut pas vous laisser tous seuls 5 minutes, ici !



Bah koi ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> bon alors vous voulez la suite de KIKI & KAKA ????



Vont-elles survivre à leur rencontre avec ledit gros orteil ? :affraid:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

kiki & kaka suite....


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

l'ogre Bassman parle...


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

Ice ? :love:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2004)

Réponse de Madame Jeanne Moreau pour le sexmaniac "pouelde"


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

j'aime bien Jeanne Moreau ! :rose:


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

c'est pas facile avec ichat qui tourne


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

On te le dit tout le temps poildep


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

bonjour

voila mon message pour votre petit dej'

http://www.minifizz.com/xperience/newSite01/images/roberta.mp3

bonne journée et......merci poildep


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

ça marche paaaaaaaaas Roberta ! :love:
Je t'explique par MP


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça marche paaaaaaaaas Roberta ! :love:
> Je t'explique par MP



j'ai corrigé la sa marche........je crois :rose:


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

bravo !


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

la sensuelle robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> voila mon message pour votre petit dej'
> 
> ...


Robertav ? :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

ben la reponse est toute simple 

http://www.minifizz.com/xperience/newSite01/images/roberta2.mp3


ps : sa marche touj pas , pas de fenetre qui s'affiche


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

c'est pas grave, les liens fonctionnent et on entend ta voix suaaAAve


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas grave, les liens fonctionnent et on entend ta voix suaaAAve



c'est parfait pour le reveil , ..........non???????


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est parfait pour le reveil , ..........non???????


Y'a plus efficace !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

tu veut te faire refaire la façade toi le matin?????


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2004)

kiki&kaka more... 

souris à l'hélium


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> kiki&kaka more...
> 
> souris à l'hélium










 La souris québécoise à l'hélium


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> kiki&kaka more...
> 
> souris à l'hélium



Mouarffffff      (Lapin compris...)

Excellent tout ça, bravo tout le monde...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> voila mon message pour votre petit dej'
> 
> ...


il semble plus facile de te comprendre en te lisant qu'en t'écoutant    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il semble plus facile de te comprendre en te lisant qu'en t'écoutant    :love:



je suis une femme incompréhensible , que veut tu !!!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis une femme incompréhensible , que veut tu !!!!



tu fais une répétition femme = incompréhensible


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> tu fais une répétition femme = incompréhensible



Lorna ? Sors ton trident, tu vas pouvoir faire du canard Adium version ipod en broche


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lorna ? Sors ton trident, tu vas pouvoir faire du canard Adium version ipod en broche



Non pas tapper pas tapper


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Non pas tapper pas tapper



Ou du canard claqué


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ou du canard claqué



Et du canard _"entridenté_ ...  :mouais: va y avoir droit lui !  :hein:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Septembre 2004)

C'est pas moi


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La souris québécoise à l'hélium




Tout pareil !!! je suis Fan de cette souris !!!


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> souris à l'hélium


PTDR !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> PTDR !



De plus en plus fort, sur le même enregistrement, une souris sous hélium et un poildep sous protoxyde d'azote...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> PTDR !




ton rire est contagieux !!!!


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

blublublub.°o?°.O°o?. :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

---  ---



PS: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 6,1 mo


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ---  ---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 quelle jolie voix tibo


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

nato ?


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

_Attention :_ *35,7* Mo _!! >>>>>_ 



ps: ça fait pas mal d'abord !!


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> nato ?



   :love: :style:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Septembre 2004)

kiki&kaka Les souris gonflées 
Les souris du Québec


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

dis donc Ice !


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Attention :_ *35,7* Mo _!! >>>>>_
> 
> 
> 
> ps: ça fait pas mal d'abord !!


y'a un p'tit problème


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> PTDR !


Très contagieux les rires 
MdR!!! J'adore  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> y'a un p'tit problème




Attends on va l'appeler


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> y'a un p'tit problème


Nanananananan !!   Tout fonctionne très TRÈS bien !!


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> y'a un p'tit problème


C'est un peu long à charger, c'est pour ça !!


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Attends on va l'appeler


Je suis fan, la preuve !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je suis fan, la preuve !



Va chercher bonheur


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

je vous ecoutera demain avec mon café

personne pour me chanter une berceuse?????  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vous ecoutera demain avec mon café
> 
> personne pour me chanter une berceuse?????  :love:  :love:  :love:




---   ---


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vous ecoutera demain avec mon café
> 
> personne pour me chanter une berceuse?????  :love:  :love:  :love:



le poildep est encore parti traîner


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le poildep est encore parti traîner


 ouiiiii ! désolé j'étais parti flooder un peu à côté :love:


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Va chercher bonheur


Ouaiiiiis ! Celle là aussi j'la connais !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (30 Septembre 2004)

OK ! Moi aussi je peux participate ?
You know, j'aime les femmes !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (30 Septembre 2004)

Et you know, je chante aussi !


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

Tu m'impressionnes pas Jean-Claude !


----------



## molgow (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'impressionnes pas Jean-Claude !



Ahahaha


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

pour anntraxh :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pour anntraxh :love:



petite forme ce matin, besoin des vitamines ????


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> petite forme ce matin, besoin des vitamines ????


J'ai enregistré ça hier soir, j'étais fatigué !  Par contre ce matin je suis en forme !


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai enregistré ça hier soir, j'étais fatigué !  Par contre ce matin je suis en forme !


  sans aucun doute !


----------



## anntraxh (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai enregistré ça hier soir, j'étais fatigué !  Par contre ce matin je suis en forme !



merci merci .... !      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai enregistré ça hier soir, j'étais fatigué !  Par contre ce matin je suis en forme !



sa va pas non !!!! 

ton ta ta tam , la la la , m'a fait renverser mon café, 

vien vite nettoyer cela !!!!!  :love:


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

hé ! le poisson !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> hé ! le poisson !



(mode grug version appelez-moi maître petit doigt sur la couture du pantalon on) --- :rateau: --- (mode grug version appelez-moi maître petit doigt sur la couture du pantalon off)


----------



## pitch'i (1 Octobre 2004)

hé ! ho !  rrrgardez où vous postez ! miaïouïlle !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> hé ! ho !  rrrgardez où vous postez ! miaïouïlle !!!




 M'enfin ! Régle tes comptes par MP !


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin ! Régle tes comptes par MP !


Du calme tibo... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Du calme tibo... :love:



---  ---


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (1 Octobre 2004)

Helloooo !!!
J'avais envie de vous passer un peu de music, faite avec my voice !
Do you like Moby ?
Sorry, c'est du WindaubeMediaPlayer !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Helloooo !!!
> J'avais envie de vous passer un peu de music, faite avec my voice !
> Do you like Moby ?
> Sorry, c'est du WindaubeMediaPlayer !




pour le moment je peux pas ecouter mais promis , 
je donnerai mon avis !!!!


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

thank you Jean-Claude !  C'est very aware de ta part.


----------



## lumai (7 Octobre 2004)

GLOUP GLOUP...


Bon ben faudrait pas qu'il reste au fin fond du bar ce thread, parole de chapi   !!!!     :rose:


----------



## semac (7 Octobre 2004)

moi y'aime bien


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> GLOUP GLOUP...
> 
> 
> Bon ben faudrait pas qu'il reste au fin fond du bar ce thread, parole de chapi   !!!!     :rose:




joili !!!!!

c'est la chanson du soir que tu chantes pour tes enfants?    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (7 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> moi y'aime bien




bah tiens tant que t'y es...  les ibooks ont des micros incorporés,    tu sais...


----------



## semac (7 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> bah tiens tant que t'y es...  les ibooks ont des micros incorporés,    tu sais...



et tout ce qui s'en suit...


----------



## Spyro (7 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben faudrait pas qu'il reste au fin fond du bar ce thread, parole de chapi   !!!!     :rose:


 :love:  :love:  

_Tu fais des claquettes aussi ?_


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> GLOUP GLOUP...
> 
> 
> Bon ben faudrait pas qu'il reste au fin fond du bar ce thread, parole de chapi   !!!!     :rose:




Hi, hi, hi, hi, hi !!! 
 
:love:

Dommage, la machine a pas voulu !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (7 Octobre 2004)

Hellooooo !!!
Je vous ai fait un petit mix !


----------



## Stargazer (7 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> GLOUP GLOUP...
> 
> 
> Bon ben faudrait pas qu'il reste au fin fond du bar ce thread, parole de chapi   !!!!     :rose:



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (7 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> GLOUP GLOUP...
> 
> 
> Bon ben faudrait pas qu'il reste au fin fond du bar ce thread, parole de chapi   !!!!     :rose:




Yeeaaahhh !!!
Nice sweet voice, Lumai !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Hellooooo !!!
> Je vous ai fait un petit mix !



Si tu manges des vegetables, tu es aware, tu as le brain et le computer fruit aussi, forcément. Tu es alors à l'attention de savoir que tu existes. Logique !


----------



## lumai (8 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Hellooooo !!!
> Je vous ai fait un petit mix !




Merci JCVD   


Grace à toi je know tout sur how devenir aware    :love:


----------



## piro (8 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> GLOUP GLOUP...
> 
> 
> Bon ben faudrait pas qu'il reste au fin fond du bar ce thread, parole de chapi   !!!!     :rose:



tres jolie voix lumai


----------



## dool (9 Octobre 2004)

Et bah moi ça me fais de l'effet  ce thread...


----------



## Stargazer (9 Octobre 2004)

Ben dool, je croyais que c'était toi qui donnait les coups de fouet et pas celle qui les prenait moi !!! ... Je suis déçu déçu


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et bah moi ça me fais de l'effet  ce thread...


Ça donne envie   :love:


----------



## dool (9 Octobre 2004)

mon ami, dans un couple il y a partage, libre échange, communication, tout ça quoi    

 :love:  :love: 
 :love:
  :love:
  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> mon ami, dans un couple il y a partage, libre échange, communication, tout ça quoi
> 
> :love:  :love:
> :love:
> ...




MDR         

bien dit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (9 Octobre 2004)

Roooooooooooooooh :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Captain_X (9 Octobre 2004)

Non c'est moi qui fouette et uniquement parce que Dool elle confond tout.

le bacon.... et chewbaca
et puis je suis pas n'importe qui moi je suis ton père Dool


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est moi qui fouette et uniquement parce que Dool elle confond tout.
> 
> le bacon.... et chewbaca
> et puis je suis pas n'importe qui moi je suis ton père Dool





levé de mauvais poil aujourd'hui??


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> levé de mauvais poil aujourd'hui??



Non, non c'est un gamer


----------



## Captain_X (9 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> levé de mauvais poil aujourd'hui??



Vi faut pas s'amuser avec la nourriture


----------



## dool (9 Octobre 2004)

Et puis je dois dire que Monsieur X a le poil tres doux  :rose:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (9 Octobre 2004)

Bon retour de kiki & kaka soon...


----------



## poildep (10 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bon retour de kiki & kaka soon...


 j'espère bien !


----------



## poildep (10 Octobre 2004)

bon, voici le résumé de ma soirée    hum :rose:













PS : le cassoulet en question était fameux, je m'en suis enfilé trois assiettes ​


----------



## Grug (10 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon, voici le résumé de ma soirée    hum :rose:



Hips


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon, voici le résumé de ma soirée    hum :rose
> PS : le cassoulet en question était fameux, je m'en suis enfilé trois assiettes ​







        mais pas facile a digerer , non?      :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (10 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais pas facile a digerer , non?    :love: :love:


Si, en fait. ça va !


----------



## dool (10 Octobre 2004)

c'est quoi c't'odeur ??? Oh punaise poildep tu la pas  tirer


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (10 Octobre 2004)

Il s'enfonce un peu ce thread....
So, wassup ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Il s'enfonce un peu ce thread....
> So, wassup ?



Dieu !   1+1=1 Ya Jean-Claude et Dieu dans le même corps  :rateau: Ça me rappelle un truc    :mouais: Ah oui ! Jésus reviens, Jéésus reviens, reeeviens parmi les tiens... Dieu est aware, logique :casse: Tan Tan Tan :sick:   :casse:  :mouais: 



PS: Rassure-moi sur le nombre de morceaux du même genre que tu possèdes dans ta bibliothèque itunes, ça m'inquiète :casse:


----------



## poildep (10 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: Rassure-moi sur le mombre de morceau du même genre que tu possèdes dans ta bibliothèque itunes, ça m'inquiète :casse:


Moi aussi ça m'inquiète, j'ai peur qu'il s'arrête !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: Rassure-moi sur le nombre de morceaux du même genre que tu possèdes dans ta bibliothèque itunes, ça m'inquiète :casse:



voilà la compilation 

http://www.banane.be/special/jcvd.php


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (12 Octobre 2004)

Yeaaaaaahhhhh !!!!!
I'm back !!!


----------



## lumai (13 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Yeaaaaaahhhhh !!!!!
> I'm back !!!



Thanks à toi JC pour cette lesson du jour de be aware !!!


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (13 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Thanks à toi JC pour cette lesson du jour de be aware !!!





You're welcome, miss !  :love:


----------



## anntraxh (13 Février 2006)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi ça m'inquiète, j'ai peur qu'il s'arrête !


 message


----------



## macelene (13 Février 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> message


----------



## Stargazer (13 Février 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> message&#8230;



Et la lumière fut ... enfin sera ? :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (14 Février 2006)

yeepee



édition


----------

